
Google Exec Who Went Missing In Egypt Now A Spokesman For Opposition Group - jamesbritt
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/02/04/businessinsider-missing-google-exec-egypt-2011-2.DTL#ixzz1D1RZkCOh
======
rst
Headline misleading --- he's still missing.

The protesters named him as spokesman in a symbolic move to try to get info on
his whereabouts.

~~~
Bud
Yep, it's actually misleading in TWO ways, as rst explains, and is thus doubly
in need of an edit...

------
catshirt
" _To help free him, April 6 named him their spokesman. The Egyptian
government says it wants to start to talk with opposition groups, but the
leader of the April 6 group says if the Egyptian government wants to talk,
then it has to talk to Ghonim._ "

politics are certainly not my forte, but is this really a flawless tactic?
isn't it possible this could be more harmful than helpful?

------
gersh
So, is Google officially supportive of the revolution? What about twitter? Are
Google and Twitter more supportive of the anti-Mubarak campaign than the US
government? What are the political implications of this?

------
maeon3
Here is 4 high resolution images of Wael Ghonim and as well as every bit of
data I could find out about him. This information may help Egypt locate him or
his body:

[http://knol.google.com/k/eric-leschinski/recover-wael-
ghonim...](http://knol.google.com/k/eric-leschinski/recover-wael-
ghonim/1adbh32xy7hcl/1#)

~~~
mahmud
Do you know he is the admin of various opposition groups on Facebook? I
translated this article when it first came out. Scroll down for original:

<http://paste.lisp.org/display/119294>

